# Noreve Reality Check



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just want to see if I'm annoyed about nothing in particular ....  



I placed an order for a Noreve cover on June 26 and received an email saying I would have to wait 9-12 business days so it can be made.  I wasn't thrilled but I thought I could wait 2 weeks before it shipped.  Today is business day 7 and I wrote to them asking for an updated estimate as we are close to the time frame (and acknowledged that I'm jumping the gun and all that).

The response was that the wait time is generally 12-18 business days and mine was estimated to ship on day 14 and arrive 3 business days later on July 22.  So, all in all I'll have to wait about 26 calendar days.

I'm annoyed because no where in the ordering process did it say the item I was ordering had a built in delay.  Nor did they mention the wait time had been extended.  And they've already billed me for it.  From my perspective, (and I work with distribution processes and software, so I know how things go) this is sloppy customer service.  So, like I said, am I annoyed about nothing in particular?  Do I just need a cookie?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

A cookie would be good but, I would be annoyed if I were in your shoes too.  Sorry for the long wait.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I think you have a right to be annoyed. This is the reason I bought from Amazon. While I thought about getting a blue or orange (their bottom level, smooth one), they didn't have that in stock on Amazon, so I went with red. I bought the cover because I loved the look and the quality, but I wanted to stay as far away from Noreve CS as I could (I realize Noreve is the company delivering the product even if I do buy through Amazon).

I really did want to buy their top of the line one, but I didn't want to have to wait a month or more. I don't like how Noreve instantly takes your money and then doesn't deliver for _several_ weeks with no type of correspondence even when it's further delayed. From a company with such expensive products, I expect better. I imagine Noreve has lost a lot of potential consumers because of what I see as their obvious disregard for the customer.

That said, I still do love my cover. I'm just glad there were no flaws with it so I didn't have to fight with CS.

Here's hoping your cover comes faster than expected and in perfect condition!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

They've responded again offering me Perpetual skin in a variety of colors or a vintage in purple.  I paid for the brown vintage but I don't want it in purple.

I ordered it before reading on here that there are lengthy shipping delays with them.  I'm pretty certain I won't purchase anything from them in the future unless the cover is so incredibly cool I just can't stand it.

Oh, and I had a cookie and I'm still annoyed.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ice cream works for me.  

Sorry about your problems, and thank you for sharing them with us.  It makes it easier to decide who not to buy from.
deb


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

What I don't understand is why don't they have every cover in every colour in stock? If they have so many orders that they can't stay in stock, then they should up production, buy more machines, hire more workers, whatever. Even small companies are able to fill out orders quickly and with quality, as seen many times on this board.

Sorry your experience has been so horrible. At least you have cookies at home?

Personally, I would still buy from them again because out of all the covers I've seen for K2, Noreve was my favourite. While great CS is so nice to have, the quality of the product I want and how satisfied I am with it is what matters most to me.

Let us know what you think of your cover after you get it ... next year. Just kidding! 
Although, I would like to know your thoughts on the vintage cover once it's in your hands. Even though I've read many reviews of that one already, I still like to read others. I'm kind of a review addict.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Geoffrey, I am surprised that your letter from customer service stated a production time of 9 to 12 days.  I have five Noreve covers and a friend of mine has three, and each time we ordered we received the same form letter stating a production time of 12 to 18 business days.  In that form letter the reason for the 12 to 18 days was clearly explained.  I can't imagine why you would not have received the same form letter.

All that aside, my friend and I have never had a reason to be annoyed with Noreve.  Customer service has been unfailingly helpful and courteous, and we have always received prompt replies to our inquiries.  More important, the total of eight covers we have purchased have been perfect in every way and we consider them to be well worth the wait.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for the mental support - I'm less annoyed now but still annoyed.  

I saw on a different thread that others received emails with the 12-18 day time frame - I even went back and checked my mail to ensure I didn't read wrong - I thought I might have been a little special.  I do think, though, that if I had received the 18 day mail I would have cancelled my order and went with a different cover from a different company.  I currently only have the amazon cover I got when the 2's first came out.

As for their CS, when I write to them, they are unfaillingly courteous and prompt.  I had a convo with them before I bought it to learn the estimated shipping times for their myriad shipping options and was very satisfied. (and the actual conversation today was prompt and courteous)  But, not letting me know the window changed (they said they had been notified the shipment with my unit was delayed.) and waiting for me to act wasn't a plus on their side.

I'm sticking with it and waiting it out because I have heard great things about the final product.  Hopefully it'll all be worth the wait


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Man, I would be annoyed. I ordered from Noreve's website last month. Chose 3-day shipping and got it the very next day (not 3rd day).  Needless to say I was pleased. It arrived the day before I got my K2. They must really be behind in orders to give such a lengthy shipping time. I'm really surprised. There must be a lot of people ordering Noreve that they didn't plan for. They should really get their production department up to speed. Would it kill them to have a little inventory?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I received an email from the CEO, Anthony Croucier. Here is a portion of the the text:

_Normally, we are able to deliver special orders to our customers within 18 business days. We commit to having "Black from our perpetual selection" in stock and ready to ship. Having available 19 different color choices and 3 different textures, makes it virtually impossible to stock all the colors for all the different devices.

Production can craft cases within 10 days, but the trick is the shipping. In most cases allowing 10 -13 days for the orders to arrive in our warehouse from overseas is a conservative estimate, but there are times that U. S. Customs delays or holds up shipments&#8230;this unfortunately is beyond our control. _

Now, I can understand delivery delays - I work with distribution processes and applications. I'm annoyed that they are familiar with these timelines but are not up front about them with their customers. Once they have the money, then they will discuss the delays. Had I known up front that I would have to wait 26 or more calendar days to receive my product up front, then I could have planned accordingly.

I'm still hoping I will love this cover ... but I'm getting less enthralled by the whole thing.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Geoffrey, what kind of calendar are you using?  Mine shows that June 26 to July 22 is 18 business days, not 26.

Calm down -- you'll strain something.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Geoffrey, what kind of calendar are you using? Mine shows that June 26 to July 22 is 18 business days, not 26.
> 
> Calm down -- you'll strain something.


18 business days is what I came up with as well.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Libby and Sugar--

Geoffrey said in the OP that he will have to wait 26 *calendar* days after being notified that his wait would only be about 2 weeks until shipping:



Geoffrey said:


> So, all in all I'll have to wait about 26 calendar days.
> 
> I'm annoyed because no where in the ordering process did it say the item I was ordering had a built in delay. Nor did they mention the wait time had been extended. And they've already billed me for it. From my perspective, (and I work with distribution processes and software, so I know how things go) this is sloppy customer service. So, like I said, am I annoyed about nothing in particular? Do I just need a cookie?


I think he has a right to be *annoyed*, not angry or fuming or anything like that. The company was not forthcoming with changes that occurred that delayed shipment of product. A simple email would have let him know not to look for the package when he originally expected it. I don't blame his feelings of grievance at all. It is too bad that the cookie didn't help, though!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

OK -- everybody who wants to be annoyed can be annoyed.  (If it isn't this it will be something else.)

When I ordered my Noreve covers I read my mail, understood what it said, understood that I could cancel if I wished, decided to wait, and was glad I waited.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

LibbyD,  I read and understood my original email and didn't mention 12-18 business days; it mentioned 9-12 business days.  I accepted a 2 week or so delay.  In every subsequent communication, they have referred to the 18 day as if that was the communicated timeframe.

I'm not pissed or anything, and my conversations with the company have been very civil; the email the CEO replied to started with a compliment on the prompt, courteous responses by Customer Service.  And maybe I should just keep my annoyance to myself - I know this is all about a luxury item and I don't want to come across as a whiny little child...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

frojazz said:


> Libby and Sugar--
> 
> Geoffrey said in the OP that he will have to wait 26 *calendar* days after being notified that his wait would only be about 2 weeks until shipping:
> 
> I think he has a right to be *annoyed*, not angry or fuming or anything like that. The company was not forthcoming with changes that occurred that delayed shipment of product. A simple email would have let him know not to look for the package when he originally expected it. I don't blame his feelings of grievance at all. It is too bad that the cookie didn't help, though!




All I was saying/said is that I came up with 18 business days as well.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I was trying to make you feel better.  Others seem to be encouraging you to be upset!

I'm speaking from the point of view of experience with eight orders -- five of mine, three of a friend.  There were eight identical e-mails and eight identical production time estimates.  All eight covers were made within the specified time frame, all eight covers shipped promptly, and all eight covers were received in perfect condition.  There were two very happy customers and a total of six very happy Noreve users.  (You didn't really think my friend and I kept all of those covers for ourselves, did you?)

Anyway, what the heck difference does it make if you wait 12, 14, or 18 days?  (More if you count calendar days and not just business days.)  You will have a nice cover.  It's worth waiting for.  

Have a cookie.  Have two.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Libby:  Sorry that I snapped at you.  I read sarcasm when it wasn't there.

The real difference is that if it arrived this week, I would have it on my next overseas trip.  If it arrives next week or later, I will have to wait between trips in Mid-August to have it.  That was part of my calculation when I got it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I was trying to make you feel better. Others seem to be encouraging you to be upset!
> 
> I'm speaking from the point of view of experience with eight orders -- five of mine, three of a friend. There were eight identical e-mails and eight identical production time estimates. All eight covers were made within the specified time frame, all eight covers shipped promptly, and all eight covers were received in perfect condition. There were two very happy customers and a total of six very happy Noreve users. (You didn't really think my friend and I kept all of those covers for ourselves, did you?)
> 
> ...


I don't think we're encouraging him to be upset. He started a thread stating he was annoyed with the time it took to get his Noreve, and many of us agreed with him.
Some experiences with Noreve are better than others. Just because Noreve is a great product (which has been my experience), doesn't mean it's okay for delays. After all, we're paying the price already for the great quality.


----------

